# Global Keyboard Shortcuts



## cahimira (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

*I*s it possible to configure a GLOBAL KEYBOARD SHORTCUT to execute a command? The idea is to capture a keyboard key and run a specific program in the background.

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 5, 2012)

Everything is possible in IT. Either you need to find an already working for you solution, or write your own. Given the generic question, I gave you a generic answer.

If you need more details, you need to be specific about what desktop environment you are using (or perhaps it's only console)?


----------



## cahimira (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, thank you for answering. Ok, I need a script running in the background (a daemon) to capture any key combination entered by attached keyboards. I am playing with xbindkeys right now. I will show results very soon.

Thanks.

Sorry, I am using X server without any desktop stack (GNOME, KDE, etc.).


----------



## cahimira (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, xbindkeys work very well. But I have a new (common) problem now, FreeBSD is not recognized my multimedia keys. I have a generic USB keyboard. xev do*es*n't show anything when I press a multimedia key, then any other tool don't work (like xbindkeys or xmodmap).

Ideas?


----------



## tyson (Jun 6, 2012)

sysutils/uhidd should solve your problem with dead keys.


----------



## cahimira (Jun 7, 2012)

tyson, thank you, but I need another solution (not kernel-dependent). Your link says: "should be recompiled for a particular FreeBSD kernel"


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2012)

If you have special requirements, describe them.  Why won't sysutils/uhidd work?  The kernel source can be downloaded.  If you're running a special version of FreeBSD, say so.


----------



## cahimira (Jun 8, 2012)

Why does uhidd not have a binary package version? Why does uhidd need to be compiled?


----------

